# Corsair 750W - CX vs TX?



## treeroy (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm building a new computer and need a 750W power supply. I want to get the CX750M at the moment, and I hear the TX series is better, but I'm not sure how.

Obviously better build quality etc is good, but is that really a good enough reason in this case to justify the price difference? I will only be using the computer for 2 years, so it might not matter as much to me.

And is there any difference on the modular side of things? I would like a modular PSU but I heard the TXM is significantly less modular than the CXM. Is this true? Because that might put the certainty of the CX in my mind.

Corsair is a brand I trust so I wouldn't expect the CX to fail, but if there's any notable differences between the two, it would be great to hear.

Edit: The rest of the system specs may help -

AMD FX-8350
Sapphire R9 280X toxic
CM Storm Stryker
Asus M5A97
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 23, 2013)

I have heard some people have problems with CX
I personally have TX and it is clearly amazing


----------



## treeroy (Oct 23, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> I have heard some people have problems with CX
> I personally have TX and it is clearly amazing


The thing is, I hear people having problems with virtually every piece of hardware out there, so that's not too helpful if it's just a minority.

Will the CXM do the job?


----------



## Frick (Oct 23, 2013)

treeroy said:


> The thing is, I hear people having problems with virtually every piece of hardware out there, so that's not too helpful if it's just a minority.
> 
> Will the CXM do the job?



Totally so, and you are totally right that people have problems with every single piece of hardware out there.

What you pay for is better hardware, but that doesn't mean the computer will perform better, or last longer. The savings in effeciency is not worth it unless you pay like tens of euros/kWh. Only you can decide if it's worth it.

Note that this is about some sort of base quality. The really crappy units are downright dangerous, but stay above the base line and you'll be fine.


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2013)

treeroy said:


> The thing is, I hear people having problems with virtually every piece of hardware out there, so that's not too helpful if it's just a minority.
> 
> Will the CXM do the job?



Should be fine. I'm using CX, TX, and HX model psu's and all have been running w/o issues. The only differences I've seen between them is that:

- The CX models usually have shorter cables
- CX and TX units run hotter under full load than HX units do
- CX has a shorter warranty


----------



## treeroy (Oct 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Should be fine. I'm using CX, TX, and HX model psu's and all have been running w/o issues. The only differences I've seen between them is that:
> 
> - The CX models usually have shorter cables
> - CX and TX units run hotter under full load than HX units do
> - CX has a shorter warranty


Glad to hear they all work well. I don't have much of an issue with shorter cables haha, and I am only using the computer for 2 years, then I'm off to university where the gaming rig will not be wanted.



Frick said:


> Totally so, and you are totally right that people have problems with every single piece of hardware out there.
> 
> What you pay for is better hardware, but that doesn't mean the computer will perform better, or last longer. The savings in effeciency is not worth it unless you pay like tens of euros/kWh. Only you can decide if it's worth it.
> 
> Note that this is about some sort of base quality. The really crappy units are downright dangerous, but stay above the base line and you'll be fine.


Thanks for the reassurance.

I'm very aware that cheap PSUs are awful - my friend built a new PC and he's gone through 3 crappy PSUs in the first few months (he doesn't seem to get the message) - but Corsair is a brand I very much trust to make quality products that aren't going to break as soon as they're installed, so even the base range of the upper class PSUs should be fine, i think.  If the CX will handle my PC, fantastic. That's the one I'll buy - thanks.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 23, 2013)

treeroy said:


> And is there any difference on the modular side of things? I would like a modular PSU but I heard the TXM is significantly less modular than the CXM. Is this true? Because that might put the certainty of the CX in my mind.



Yes, there is a huge difference on the modular side between the two.  The TX750M has the 24-Pin, 8-Pin CPU, 2x 8-Pin GPU, 4x SATA, and 4x Molex all hard wired into the PSU.  The CX750M only has the 24-Pin and 8-Pin CPU hard wired, everything else is modular.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 23, 2013)

The CX Builders Series has a cheaper fan. No fan temp control, 2 year warranty not 5 like the TX, louder. I just had a CXX430 fan go south after 18 months. Personalty I would not buy one for a build of that power. If it was a less powerful PC then maybe. The new Rm series is nothing but quality and modular. The TX are quality but not as modular. Your spending a lot on parts why skimp?

Another one to look at is the SeaSonic G series 550. It will run that system with no issues and I just bought one for $70 on sale.


----------



## treeroy (Oct 23, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, there is a huge difference on the modular side between the two.  The TX750M has the 24-Pin, 8-Pin CPU, 2x 8-Pin GPU, 4x SATA, and 4x Molex all hard wired into the PSU.  The CX750M only has the 24-Pin and 8-Pin CPU hard wired, everything else is modular.


The CX sounds much more appealing here... thanks for confirming what I'd heard.



Jetster said:


> The CX Builders Series has a cheaper fan. No fan temp control, 2 year warranty not 5 like the TX, louder. I just had a CXX430 fan go south after 18 months. Personalty I would not buy one for a build of that power. If it was a less powerful PC then maybe. The new Rm series is nothing but quality and modular. The TX are quality but not as modular. Your spending a lot on parts why skimp?
> 
> Another one to look at is the SeaSonic G series 550. It will run that system with no issues and I just bought one for $70 on sale.


The warranty is longer than the time I will be using the PC for, so even if it does fail on me, can't I just get it replaced?

I've never heard of PSU fan temperature control so I doubt that'll be something I am bothered about. I am not bothered by it being a bit louder; the graphics card I'm getting is very loud but I don't mind. RM series is a bit expensive for my liking. I don't feel I'm skimping on anything, most of the feedback I'm getting on the PSU is that it will do the job. I don't need a super high quality one because the PC will be used for ~22 months, which means the CX should be fine, right?

I know the CX is not the best, but it's hardly low quality, and if it'll do then it'll do. I am fully aware that the PSU is the one area often overlooked, but I really don't think I am overlooking it (well clearly not hence I am asking) - won't the CX be fine?
I'm not trying to ignore your advice, it's just it seems to me that the CX will do the job.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 24, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much about the fan on the CX series.  I've go a CX400 still going strong and it is about 3 years old.  I've also got a CX750M sitting 2ft away from me under my desk, literally the computer touches my knee, and I can't hear the fan in the CX750M.  So even if it isn't temp controlled, it is damn quiet.  Though I think it was only the fan on the CX430 that wasn't temp controlled, I think the higher units are.


----------



## rangerone766 (Oct 24, 2013)

keep in mind that PSU's are a piece of hardware that stick around, if you buy a good one. you move it from build to next build. I am still running a PC Power and Cooling PSU that I bought back in the Pentium 4 days, still works perfect in a backup rig.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 24, 2013)

I'd go TX or HX.  Higher quality components equal longer life.  CX are just that,  starter psus until you can afford a better one.


----------

